# Join Us! 4th Annual Emerging Winemakers Competition & Symposium



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2022)

Yavapai College in Clarkdale, Arizona is hosting the 4th Annual Emerging Winemakers Competition & Symposium. Wines from emerging (home) winemakers should be submitted by March 31st. Great on-line and in-person lectures on wild yeast fermentation, cork technologies and wine profiles will be held at the College on April 23rd. See attached for details.


----------

